# Cool tail lights .. Has anyone tried this ..?



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blk-2007-20...ash=item542a7001bd:g:ZlsAAOSwKtVWvl6A&vxp=mtr


----------



## colindunn (Mar 1, 2014)

Interesting. I have never seen those. Not a huge fan but they seem to look decent on the white one in the pictures.


----------



## Khunez (Feb 27, 2009)

listing has already been deleted...interesting


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Listing works for me. The clear lens versions look terrible, but the red and smoked red versions look nice. I believe these are actually made by Spyder, they were on display at their booth at SEMA 2015. Looks like they are finally hitting the market.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Im already see them but looks like cheap chinese failed copy of mk3 tail lights...
I will for my TT open and make LED sequence turn indicator on OEM tail laights, else will leave stock and will cost me a lot of cheaper...


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

red smoke one looks decent
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-2012-A...765c9b9&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=361489236413


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Yep. I'm kinda digging these. I'm going to bite. If I don't like I will just sell them. Red smoked looks like the winner. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Let us know if the blinker is sequential. I wish the red version wasn't so dark.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

I thought that on my new golf r but after having them for 6 months they look really nice. These spyder ones resemble my r's look a little. I hope these are just as bright. The r's are just amazing, but they are factory parts from vw.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

Agreed, idk if I could deal with the tails being that dark. :/ I like how the parking lights are though!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I like it. Not the white part but the red lense is nice


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

sooo who's going to be the first to try so we can see some real world photos :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm trying to get at better price. I've offered 325 they came back 379. I came back 350 they came back 375. Then over lunch yesterday with my amazing wife, she told me that she curbed my brand new wheels on my R . So now I'm trying to get good price from vmr on a replacement. So these will have to wait couple days. On a side note I'm glad she finally was brave enough to just tell me, instead of me discovering during a wash. Lol sort of. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Khunez (Feb 27, 2009)

they kinda look like the tails on that Golf400 concept car. I dont know I like the illuminated shapes in the stockers


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Khunez said:


> they kinda look like the tails on that Golf400 concept car. I dont know I like the illuminated shapes in the stockers


im kinda on the same fence too. when on, it has that nice distinctive 3D-ish to it similiar to the original R8. But when the lights are off, it could use some improvements 




Bezlar
I'm trying to get at better price. I've offered 325 they came back 379. I came back 350 they came back 375. Then over lunch yesterday with my amazing wife said:


> Eeeeks. brand new wheels too!  ... seems like the guy isnt budging at all on the best offer price lol


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Bought lights will post pictures soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

They took my last offer of $350. I sent note telling them I would post on the tt forums. Told them they needed to get set out for review. That must of done it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Definitely, I'm certainly interested. I really really wish the red ones weren't so dark though. Would like to see how they look in sunlight. Bezlar, what color did you get?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Definitely, I'm certainly interested. I really really wish the red ones weren't so dark though. Would like to see how they look in sunlight. Bezlar, what color did you get?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah please I need to know how these look and work. Also wether or not they set off the bulb out errors.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Definitely, I'm certainly interested. I really really wish the red ones weren't so dark though. Would like to see how they look in sunlight. Bezlar, what color did you get?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Smoked red


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ah guinea pig, I assume it's just plug and play, but you never know with ebay stuff. :X Let's see how they come out!


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Red reflector in the middle of the lens , which serves no purpose but to reflect , very energy efficient .

Stands out . Very unique !


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Bezlar said:


> They took my last offer of $350. I sent note telling them I would post on the tt forums. Told them they needed to get set out for review. That must of done it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Hopefully he'll sell for that price again


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

A guy from the TTForum bought a pair of the clear ones. He said the blinkers have 2 modes, a standard mode and a sequential mode, you have to change a pin or connector to get the sequential mode.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1213857&start=15


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Nice! Hopefully he'll post some daytime pics soon. In any case though, i wont be joining the party anytime soon. Just discovered an oil leak this week coming from the oil filter housing .... soooo thats where my money will be going to :banghead:


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Mine should be here Wednesday I'll post good photo's. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I ordered the smoke red ones too. Plus a new center brake light to tint to match with laminX film


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Good idea


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

They look great. Blinker and brake are great. Light bar tbd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Bezlar said:


> They look great. Blinker and brake are great. Light bar tbd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Main question. No error message? How bright are they? I converted my taillights to LED using the standard ones and they look great but I am really curious how these do real world and not on some sales site.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Wife took off in it for about an hour. No warning lights. Stop light and blinker very bright during day. In garage the tube light looks great in dark. I must say these are very nice. I was worried about looking cheap but not at all. These things look very nice and fit really good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

When installing there is a little piece of rubber that I had to remove for them to fit good. Also pay attention to how the sides of the tail light slide into the holders. I thought they pulled straight out but they slid out of the holders. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Now here's to hoping they last awhile. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Also the blinker is sequential out of the box. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Looks great! Not as dark as I thought. The red is still visible. Which seller did you buy from?


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Dt moto I think. eBay. Smoked red. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Nice! That looks way better than I expected it would


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks very nice , finally an actual picture . But I think I would still wanted to see it in person to feel the actual sensation of these lights to my eye . Good job !


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow these look great at night. Makes rear end look very exotic. It's what this car should of had from factory. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Those look better than I expected. I still wish they had a cherry red though.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for being the first to bite on these. They actually look fantastic on the car, however, I personally think the smoked version is too dark for my taste. I see the clear ones, but do they have a red lense, like the OEM color?

Great job on the install and pics.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

I wonder how the clear ones might look with a quality red tint...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I like them. Now I just need my car back. Thank you for going out of your way to post some good pictures and for updating us on quality and fitment!


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you hook the turn signal up sequential?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

can you post pictures&video of tail light on, brake press, rear light and turn signals on sunlight...
I would like see how visible are they by day...


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Brd.Prey said:


> Did you hook the turn signal up sequential?


They where already set to on. Looks to be an extra plug that you swap if you want to go back to reg. That's the picture with my finger in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

_Dejan_ said:


> can you post pictures&video of tail light on, brake press, rear light and turn signals on sunlight...
> I would like see how visible are they by day...


I will later today. I had one but messed it up so I will take again. They are pretty bright during day. They look as good as my factory golf R ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Looks awesome and a good mod:thumbup:


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Just had third brake tinted to match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Dang those tails are dark!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Dang those tails are dark!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Love it!


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

The pictures make them look darker. Still can see a faint red hue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Bezlar said:


> The pictures make them look darker. Still can see a faint red hue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Goes perfectly with the rest of your car though! ... after seeing your earlier pics, I ended up going for it as well and should have them on Thurs. Hopefully it'll look ok with Blue car


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Love mine too, very nice quality


----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

They work with your car with all the black and dark accents. But man I wish they were just slightly brighter. Can you take pics of the tails in sunlight?


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Those look better than I expected. I still wish they had a cherry red though.


Same here, I don't like smoked light housings especially on Sepang Blue. I asked that eBay seller if they have a cherry red version.

The black/clear actually looks more appealing, oddly. Didn't think I'd like the white pipes on it but on the car it might look cool.

The chrome + smoke is just :screwy: IMHO, looks like oldschool Altezza lights... :laugh:


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

*I FOUND CHERRY REDS!*

Bad thing is they cost *way* more!  BUT it does give me hope that we may eventually find them cheaper on other sites.

I hate to be even more picky but I wish the inside was black with the cherry red lens. I don't like all the reflections inside.

https://www.sw-tuning.de/en/SW-Celi...di-TT-8J-06-14-red-clear-Lightbar::46678.html


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

So i got the red smoke ones today and looks good on ocean blue that I have .. unfortunately, there was a broken piece at the corner of the lens so im going to have to try and get an exchange. was pretty excited for them and i was digging the way it looks on my car. 

Heres photo comparing the oem and red smoke one, as you can see theres still a hint of red in it and its not that dark









comparison with both lights on the car









with lights on



























didnt screw it in all the way since i saw the broken piece









and picture of where it broke









EDIT: Looks like the right side was damaged .. dont know if it occurred in shipping or what but this one was broken in a diff part


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

That sucks. They do look good on blue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, that's pretty dark. I prefer the full red look. Blaylock, I sent your link over to the US eBay seller; hopefully they are sourcing these from the same OEM (presumably made in China) and can get their hands on the red ones too.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

ZPrime said:


> Yeah, that's pretty dark. I prefer the full red look. Blaylock, I sent your link over to the US eBay seller; hopefully they are sourcing these from the same OEM (presumably made in China) and can get their hands on the red ones too.


Made in Taiwan


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine were packed in vacuum foam really well.


----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

*gasp* I must have Cherry Reds!... le sigh, I'll wait for price to drop/trickle down. Looks good though! I have the light smoke Lamin-x on all my lights. So with reds, I can just use the same light smoke and match the rest without having to darken all the other lights to match the current smoked out taillights they offer.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

light smoke lamin X on my center brake light is a little too light. Maybe one shade darker would have been better.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

From DT-Moto (the eBay seller):


> These are manufactured by SONAR in Taiwan. Unfortunately, the manufacturer does not carry this in a non-smoked red option.


Several other Taiwan / Chinese mfgs have similar lights and do have cherry, but I don't know if the LED quality will be the same (the US seller claims they are using Philips LEDs...)


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

more vid


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

ZPrime said:


> From DT-Moto (the eBay seller):
> 
> 
> Several other Taiwan / Chinese mfgs have similar lights and do have cherry, but I don't know if the LED quality will be the same (the US seller claims they are using Philips LEDs...)


I did a levels adjustment on the cherry red lights on SW Tuning's site (open the image in a new tab and zoom in to view), and you can clearly see the top of the word SONAR in the lens, therefore DT-moto is incorrect. All of the lights on SW Tuning's site are all made by SONAR as well. If all of these lights are made by SONAR in Taiwan, there is no reason why DT-moto can't get these lights too except for lack of communication between DT-moto and the manufacturer.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice detective work! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

A friend of mine works at Pelican Parts. I spoke to him and sent him SONAR's sales rep contact info. There is a small possibility he could add SONAR as a supplier and we can start buying these lights from a quality US distributor, instead of having to go through ebay.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

got my replacement set the other day and was perfect this time. really like the look on the blue, very slick looking i think. Suggestion on what to do to the 3rd brake light to match the taillights?


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

tt-ho said:


> got my replacement set the other day and was perfect this time. really like the look on the blue, very slick looking i think. Suggestion on what to do to the 3rd brake light to match the taillights?


Tint it. Matches perfect. Took my guy 10 min. He didn't even want to charge me. I gave him a twenty and said thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome! Post up some pics with them installed!


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

I just ordered these as well. I'll post up pics when I get them installed.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

Blaylock1988 said:


> A friend of mine works at Pelican Parts. I spoke to him and sent him SONAR's sales rep contact info. There is a small possibility he could add SONAR as a supplier and we can start buying these lights from a quality US distributor, instead of having to go through ebay.


Hopefully he can get the red version too then.


----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya I'm gonna try to be patient and wait for the red ones!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Tinted tails came in...well packaged with no damage. I went with the dark red smoked to match my euro R led tails.


















I had done the LED bulb conversion on the stock lights so was glad to pull out the crazy resistor tree I used to prevent bulb out notices. These new lights are plug and play with built in resistors.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^
Those look great and are similar to the Euro tails, only a tad darker. Did you get a discounted price?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Just a little...$369 shipped


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

we must be brothers from another mother. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> Tinted tails came in...well packaged with no damage. I went with the dark red smoked to match my euro R led tails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. I am definitely doing this!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I've never seen such hype from an Ebay item, but I have to agree, I maybe jumping on this as well. 

To those who have them, are they worth the money?


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I want plain red ones and then I'm in. smoked safety features are silly.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

ZPrime said:


> I want plain red ones and then I'm in. smoked safety features are silly.


Don't mistake these for tinted tail lights. These are as bright as reg red ones. I thought the same thing on my golf r lights. I hated how the spray or film tinted lights looked when lit. But these new ones that are tinted from the manufacturers are very different. My golf r lights are factory vw parts. Just like in the picture that ttastic posted. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Some better pics to depict illumination. 









































https://vimeo.com/160100555


----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

^ MSS Kits just posted a pic of your cars. eace: Man, I need some red tails in my life. Any word on if they can get them?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

My contact at Pelican Parts emailed Sonar last week and hasn't heard anything back yet.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> My contact at Pelican Parts emailed Sonar last week and hasn't heard anything back yet.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Patiently waiting. They declined my offer of $369 so I will just wait to see what happens with the red version.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are some pics from a guy on the TTForum who bought the clear ones and tinted them red. I really like them because they have the black insides and don't reflect as much inside.



cbowen01 said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply. Been working nights. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I loved the lights at night but as you can see from the daytime picture, they look crap. I decided to mask off the reverse light and indicators and spray them red like the mk3 OEM lights. Not yet put them back on as they need 24hrs to dry in the warmth but I think they look miles better. Only problem was I managed to spray the garage floor red





cbowen01 said:


> Finally got round to spray and fitting them. They look darker in the photo. They are about the same colour as the original lights.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^

Yup, I am now sold on the red tails if and when we can get them. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> ^^
> 
> Yup, I am now sold on the red tails if and when we can get them. Thanks for posting.


I actually like the clear ones tinted red better than the normal reds because they have black insides, so no distorted reflections inside the lens.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I actually like the clear ones tinted red better than the normal reds because they have black insides, so no distorted reflections inside the lens.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I took another look at the pic you posted of the red ones, and you are on to something. I do like the black innards of the clear better with the red tint. Would you put red film over or spray?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> I took another look at the pic you posted of the red ones, and you are on to something. I do like the black innards of the clear better with the red tint. Would you put red film over or spray?


The guy on TTForum sprayed his, I would try film first and carefully cut the film off of the clear areas.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## viragpatel (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey! New here, just got these today, I can get all the lights to work other than the driver side reverse light, when I change up the plug I lose my blinker or the night driving light, and thats the only way the reverse light will show with the blinker or night driving light missing :/


Edit I think im missing one of those black end pieces that cover the wire pins, one side has 3 one side has 2. Any idea where I can get one of those or what they are called?









left most thing with the black loop


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

viragpatel said:


> Hey! New here, just got these today, I can get all the lights to work other than the driver side reverse light, when I change up the plug I lose my blinker or the night driving light, and thats the only way the reverse light will show with the blinker or night driving light missing :/
> 
> 
> Edit I think im missing one of those black end pieces that cover the wire pins, one side has 3 one side has 2. Any idea where I can get one of those or what they are called?
> ...


It says it is plug and play. If pieces are missing, I would contact seller and have them ship an extra piece out to you ASAP or send a whole new light.


----------



## viragpatel (Mar 26, 2016)

Pretarion said:


> It says it is plug and play. If pieces are missing, I would contact seller and have them ship an extra piece out to you ASAP or send a whole new light.


Yeah I contacted them made me take a video and now waiting on them to respond, was just hoping I could go get it somewhere and just save the hassle.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

viragpatel said:


> Yeah I contacted them made me take a video and now waiting on them to respond, was just hoping I could go get it somewhere and just save the hassle.


What seller were you using? Keep us posted on their response. It will be interesting to see how receptive they to current issues and what their customer service is like. Good luck.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Since the running lights are separate and look awesome, I'd like to do the Scandinavian tail thing so the light bar running light comes on with my DRL.

Does anyone know the coding for that in VCDS?


----------



## viragpatel (Mar 26, 2016)

dt_moto Was the eBay seller and I will absolutely keep you guys posted, and if anybody could guide me as to where to get that part if it's even possible I'd appreciate it, I didn't see it at the 2 local part stores by me.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

viragpatel said:


> dt_moto Was the eBay seller and I will absolutely keep you guys posted, and if anybody could guide me as to where to get that part if it's even possible I'd appreciate it, I didn't see it at the 2 local part stores by me.


That looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing the pic and information. Did he accept an offer price or did you pay the asking price? If you submitted an offer, how much did you get them for?


----------



## viragpatel (Mar 26, 2016)

Pretarion said:


> That looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing the pic and information. Did he accept an offer price or did you pay the asking price? If you submitted an offer, how much did you get them for?


US $369.50 was my first offer and they took it, those are the red smoke.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dumb question for those of you also with an Mk7, have you tried to see if the sequential flash function would work with the 7 as well? These are an awesome tail light and makes the choice of buying chinese rather than oem even harder lol


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

viragpatel said:


> US $369.50 was my first offer and they took it, those are the red smoke.


Do you mind taking some pics in the daylight? I want to see how dark they are on your color car. Thanks


----------



## viragpatel (Mar 26, 2016)

Pretarion said:


> Do you mind taking some pics in the daylight? I want to see how dark they are on your color car. Thanks


Will do tomorrow morning, already dark out.

Video I took yesterday


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

thanks ::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Blade3562 said:


> Dumb question for those of you also with an Mk7, have you tried to see if the sequential flash function would work with the 7 as well? These are an awesome tail light and makes the choice of buying chinese rather than oem even harder lol


The lights on my mk7 r are factory vw. They didn't put the led tail lights on the USA cars. Just every where else in the world. The tinted ones came on the r. Gti got plain red.


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

Still no update on the reds? Wondering if I should get a group buy going on this...


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I would be interested but only in the pure / cherry / non-smoked red.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

No  my friend at Pelican still hasn't heard back from Sonar. He is bummed too because Sonar makes Porsche lights and Pelican's main market is Porsche.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## viragpatel (Mar 26, 2016)

Just to update they sent me the whole driver side tail I was having a problem with, it's dark out already but I doubt this one will give me any problems. I can see how the corner of it gets damaged in shipping (which was not my issue but somebody elses on this forum) seems like they should add a little corner padding piece because the plastic bag the tail light is in comes ripped in the corner (even with the foam padding pieces around it) I guess from UPS handling which would save them headaches.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^
Great to know they replaced the whole light. Seems pretty legit customer service. Let us know if this one works properly. 
Congrats!


----------



## viragpatel (Mar 26, 2016)

Everything is working perfect!


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> ^^
> Great to know they replaced the whole light. Seems pretty legit customer service. Let us know if this one works properly.
> Congrats!


Yup. definitely great customer service from the ebay seller. Even gave me 10% off


heres a few quick shots after finally cleaning the car from all the pollen. pretty sweet as well with the sweeping turn lights when you lock/unlock the car


How it looks in the sunlight









i like how the darker lights blends in with the ocean blue to give it a smoother look


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^

Looks great!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Bezlar, what did you use to tint the third brake light? Just spray or film?


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

sandjunkie said:


> Bezlar, what did you use to tint the third brake light? Just spray or film?


Film. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

They now have the red ones available, but are almost double the price. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/2006-to-2013-year-For-Audi-TT-LED-Taillights-Lamps-LED-Trun-Lights-Red-Color-SN-/191885388979?nav=SEARCH









http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=152005558977&category=33716&pm=1&ds=0&t=1465226580369


----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow that is pricey... I may have to wait on these...


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Those look good but that price is crazy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

*Smoked reds look good*



tt-ho said:


> Yup. definitely great customer service from the ebay seller. Even gave me 10% off
> 
> 
> heres a few quick shots after finally cleaning the car from all the pollen. pretty sweet as well with the sweeping turn lights when you lock/unlock the car
> ...


Dude, I'm loving your car with those rims. What kind are they?

I was ready to pull the trigger on the red smokey ones but they are no longer in stock. I thought the $369 price tag was steep especially in Canadian funds, but at $750, that price is ridiculous. They do look awesome though. Does anyone know of another vendor that sells the smoked red ones for a reasonable price? Also, what about the brightness of the reverse lights? Are they less bright, same brightness or more bright than the OEM ones?


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Fasdude said:


> Dude, I'm loving your car with those rims. What kind are they?
> 
> I was ready to pull the trigger on the red smokey ones but they are no longer in stock. I thought the $369 price tag was steep especially in Canadian funds, but at $750, that price is ridiculous. They do look awesome though. Does anyone know of another vendor that sells the smoked red ones for a reasonable price? Also, what about the brightness of the reverse lights? Are they less bright, same brightness or more bright than the OEM ones?


Thanks! wheels are Avant Garde M510 (19x.9.5 +40)
Reverse lights are actually brighter than stock, at least from what I noticed since they're LED


----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

I may pull the trigger on a set of reds... *waits til next month to budget funds*


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Spikez1222 said:


> I may pull the trigger on a set of reds... *waits til next month to budget funds*


I am in your neck of the woods. Let me know if you do, I can help with install, take pics, drink a beer!!!


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Anyone track down a new source for these?
Ebay listings are hit or miss, prices seem to vary widely as well.

I really thought I'd wait for the all red but after seeing them I may like the red/smoke better.


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

OrangeA4 said:


> Anyone track down a new source for these?
> Ebay listings are hit or miss, prices seem to vary widely as well.
> 
> I really thought I'd wait for the all red but after seeing them I may like the red/smoke better.


Like you, these tails really appeal to me (only the red smoked ones though). My extensive searches have all failed to find any (at a reasonable price). The only ones I found were in Germany and selling for $800+. [email protected]#$ that!

I've mentioned these tails to Audi vendors that I deal with to see if they could start carrying them but I haven't gotten any responses back. That one Ebay seller said that they don't know when they will get them back in stock but that the other ones (smoked and black/clear lens) were readily available. I guess we'll have to be patient and wait.


----------



## headinjured (Jul 20, 2016)

tt-ho said:


>


Hi!

Looks very nice but curious about one thing. Did it survive rainy days or simple car washes since it looks so exposed inside with all the cables unprotected unlike the OEM one?


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

headinjured said:


> Hi!
> 
> Looks very nice but curious about one thing. Did it survive rainy days or simple car washes since it looks so exposed inside with all the cables unprotected unlike the OEM one?


been on the car for about 4months now and no issues so far. been through plenty of washes and lots of rain (living in FL and all).


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice to hear that everyone is pleased with the lights. I think I may just add these to my xmas wish list. Still debating on which color to go with. I am a little torn because I think the smoked color would go well with my cars accents, but the oem red just blends in so well with the current color of the car. I would for sure be open to opinions

Thx


----------



## headinjured (Jul 20, 2016)

tt-ho said:


> been on the car for about 4months now and no issues so far. been through plenty of washes and lots of rain (living in FL and all).


Ordered SMOKED-RED ones from eBay and waiting impatiently


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

croman44 said:


> Nice to hear that everyone is pleased with the lights. I think I may just add these to my xmas wish list. Still debating on which color to go with. I am a little torn because I think the smoked color would go well with my cars accents, but the oem red just blends in so well with the current color of the car. I would for sure be open to opinions
> 
> Thx


i say go smoke red. both will look great and the red ones will blend in with color of your car but the newer lights has a couple of "white" strips on the lights whereas the stock one on has one small white part for the reverse. So the new ones might not blend as well due to the white strips breaking it up a bit? tough call though


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Croman without hesitation i would pick up the smoked version.


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

headinjured said:


> Ordered SMOKED-RED ones from eBay and waiting impatiently



Did you find a reasonable price on a set ($350-400), or did you buy the ones going for $700?


----------



## headinjured (Jul 20, 2016)

Fasdude said:


> Did you find a reasonable price on a set ($350-400), or did you buy the ones going for $700?


Found a German seller (as close as possible to Sweden) with the price of 499 EURO which is pretty expensive. Received it after two days though. 

https://flic.kr/p/KbnsM1


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

headinjured said:


> Found a German seller (as close as possible to Sweden) with the price of 499 EURO which is pretty expensive. Received it after two days though.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/KbnsM1


They look good, but at $730 CAD... I'll pass. 

On another note, where did you find low profile tires with white lettering? Is that something you added with a some kind of special paint or something?


----------



## headinjured (Jul 20, 2016)

Fasdude said:


> They look good, but at $730 CAD... I'll pass.
> 
> On another note, where did you find low profile tires with white lettering? Is that something you added with a some kind of special paint or something?


Needed new ones anyway since both sides has start cracking and building up condensation/moisture inside after all these years. Swedish Audi-dealer wants the same price for old boring OEM ones and tuningshop/stylingshop here turned me down so what the heck... 
Too bad I can't see the lovely turnsignals myself..

The tires painted with some white tire pencil from a Swedish hardware store kinda like "Walmart?". I added it myself over a year ago, so they have been lasted surprisingly long. Make sure to clean the surface very well before applying with patience..

I would try the "tire patches" that you glue on the tires my next set.


----------



## SpikezDesigns (Aug 2, 2016)

Since I had to make a new account, just wanted to say I just purchased a cherry red set (from Mars Performance). They told me I'm the first to have a cherry red set on this side of the world? *shrug* They are based in Australia, and offered me the position of being a dealer for the states lol. I ended up light smoking the cherry reds just to make the red of my third brake light and euro fog light. 

Also, to the above, I have run tire stickers before instead of tire paint. On my second set now from Bridgestones to Michelins. Pretty durable stuff and looks great.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

SpikezDesigns said:


> Since I had to make a new account, just wanted to say I just purchased a cherry red set (from Mars Performance). They told me I'm the first to have a cherry red set on this side of the world? *shrug* They are based in Australia, and offered me the position of being a dealer for the states lol. I ended up light smoking the cherry reds just to make the red of my third brake light and euro fog light.
> 
> Also, to the above, I have run tire stickers before instead of tire paint. On my second set now from Bridgestones to Michelins. Pretty durable stuff and looks great.


I've been looking at the Mars Performance ones on eBay but I can't justify that much money for "pure red" vs. smoked red.

Was your 3rd brake light already smoked, or was the "pure red" not a match to the OEM 3rd brake light?

I want an aftermarket set that matches the OEM 3rd light without having to do anything...


----------



## SpikezDesigns (Aug 2, 2016)

ZPrime said:


> I've been looking at the Mars Performance ones on eBay but I can't justify that much money for "pure red" vs. smoked red.
> 
> Was your 3rd brake light already smoked, or was the "pure red" not a match to the OEM 3rd brake light?
> 
> I want an aftermarket set that matches the OEM 3rd light without having to do anything...


Ughhh wish I could just get access back to my old account. -_____- Ya, it was pretty damn expensive, but they gave me a deal to try to spread the word around here. I light smoked the red tails to match my other lights because the other lights were already light smoked. Just wanted to all match. Otherwise unsmoked, all the reds should match.


----------



## headinjured (Jul 20, 2016)

*SONAR tail lights*

So temperature dropped to around 3° C yesterday morning.
When I took the car and turned the ignition, the warning light complaining about brake lights not working, then after a few seconds no warnings like it was back to normal.
Have not received the warning anymore about brake lights after that so far.

With this warning I just noticed that brake lights does not working unless key is turned in the ignition. With the OEM tail lights the brake lights worked no matter what (unless no battery).


Anyone you experiencing the same?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

headinjured said:


> With this warning I just noticed that brake lights does not working unless key is turned in the ignition. With the OEM tail lights the brake lights worked no matter what (unless no battery).
> 
> 
> Anyone you experiencing the same?


On my TTRS with stock lights the brake lights don't work unless the key is in the on position. I didn't realize they were like that until I went thru tech inspection for a track day and couldn't figure out why the lights weren't coming on


----------



## SpikezDesigns (Aug 2, 2016)

Everything on mine work great. I'm super happy with the cherry reds (with slight tint). Worth the money! (unless they short out in a couple months... lol)


----------

